# Need clen (or similar) advice



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Am two weeks into cycle / 750 testE 600 MastE with a six week starter of tren ace and winny.

aim is recomp / cut and tighten up midsection and get back more defined.

ideally diet and cardio ..... diet is ok but I fear that winny is making cardio impossible.

Im still going to run the winny out and then hopefully cardio will be much easier.

ive run ECA (home brew) in the past but can't get Chesteze any more. So need advice on something to help with energy / kill appetite and help shift a few pounds.

clen ? What's the best protocol - two on two off?

T3 - just run for the duration?

rhom thermolipid? Not used before but it looks v v convenient?

is there an alternative by dimension?

any suggestions welcome

thsnks


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

The 'Chinese' clen is the best I have used.

Two on two off for me, ramping up the dose. Some people run lower doses for longer periods but I don't see the point. Always had better results running it in the recommended manner.


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

Unless it's generic / pharma clen I'm not sure you can get the real deal now ...though I may be wrong . I've tried pharma , dhacks etc and all strong !! Yet tried other ugl and literally does nothing as well as the Chinese. ( but had Chinese years ago and they was strong then so God knows on them )


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Quackerz said:


> The 'Chinese' clen is the best I have used.
> 
> Two on two off for me, ramping up the dose. Some people run lower doses for longer periods but I don't see the point. Always had better results running it in the recommended manner.


 Should of asked - two weeks on / off or two days?


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

HammerHarris said:


> Unless it's generic / pharma clen I'm not sure you can get the real deal now ...though I may be wrong . I've tried pharma , dhacks etc and all strong !! Yet tried other ugl and literally does nothing as well as the Chinese. ( but had Chinese years ago and they was strong then so God knows on them )


 Can get wildcat or pharma clen / t3, and rhom thermo

but am as concerned about pharma being legit as I am ugl, but I guess with clen I'd know pretty soon.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

MrM said:


> Should of asked - two weeks on / off or two days?


 Two weeks on/off for me mate. Other may have different opinions but that is what I have found the best results from.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

No need to stop Clen

Add benadryl every 3 week for 7 days at 50mg

Then you can do Clen for months 

T3 50mcg at day too


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Chinese stuff is chit. Use Malay, Dhacks or Alpha


 Completely with you on this!

Malay all the way as my personal fave.

Be ready for the shakes!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Chinese stuff is chit. Use Malay, Dhacks or Alpha


 I found it to be spot on. Even overdosed if anything.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Very inconsistent. Loads reporting no effects even dosed at 200mcg


 Just got lucky then I guess, will take this in mind next time I need some......

Edit: The stuff I have I can barely handle anything over 120mcg.......


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> U won't get that high on Malay lol


 Then it would be extremely overdosed LOL

I'll grab some next time I need it, sounds good.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Get pharma if you can, I would avoid UGL or liquid Clen as they all seem to be dosed inaccurately. The two weeks on two weeks off thing is a myth. Start with 40mcg and taper the dose up as you get used to it. I felt s**t on Clen TBH I prefer to cut without it now, same with T3. But it is a semi useful tool if you want to shift x amount of weight in a certain time. Along with proper diet/training/drug protocol, obviously.


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

Maxtreme pharma clen took me 2 days to recover. ....I kid you not .


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm crap at overthinking this s**t, one thing I find hard to get my head round is watching the scales go down ..... £100 of clen and t3 or I could just buy more test and mast and run a gram of each and rely on coffee to drop my appetite.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

I've always done clen 2 week on 2 week off but will be trying 2 days on 2 days off next week to see what difference I get if any.

Clen and t3 does work very well together IME.


----------



## billy76 (Mar 22, 2015)

Guys,

when you run Clen & T3 take it your also running a cycle at the same time.

As I thought you can lose muscle with T3 when not on a cycle, is this true?


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

HammerHarris said:


> Maxtreme pharma clen took me 2 days to recover. ....I kid you not .


 Agreed on this its the most potent Clen I have ever used including pharma grade and chinese.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

400mg test

600mg mast

600mg tren

50mcg t3 throughout

clen 2 weeks on 2 weeks off

t5 in the 2 weeks off

sib 15mg a day if you need it to stop craving.

I like to keep the clen, eca and sib to the last 6-8 weeks when it gets tough as I don't like to start everything then when it stalls have nothing more to throw at it


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

UlsterRugby said:


> 400mg test
> 
> 600mg mast
> 
> ...


 Do you find that clen / t3 T5 gets in the way of cardio? I'd run var as I like it and would be happy with a 12week run but a cant do any cardio on it.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

MrM said:


> Do you find that clen / t3 T5 gets in the way of cardio? I'd run var as I like it and would be happy with a 12week run but a cant do any cardio on it.


 t5 is great for cardio taken pre workout in the morning gives me more energy focus and a buzz. Clen I cramp up the first few days so need taurine. I ran wiiny at 100mg ed for 12 weeks before with no effect on cardio


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> No need to stop Clen
> 
> Add benadryl every 3 week for 7 days at 50mg
> 
> ...


 Will give this a go, what is the ingredient in Benadryl that I'm looking for. I get generic certrazine on a free script and I think that's what Benadryl contains


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i used infiniti clen and lost a stone in a month didnt cut carbs anywhere like i normally do (50g carbs 5 x a day)


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MrM said:


> Will give this a go, what is the ingredient in Benadryl that I'm looking for. I get generic certrazine on a free script and I think that's what Benadryl contains


 Diphenhydramine


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> Diphenhydramine


 I thought that UK Benadryl didn't contain this, looks like nytol does though. Any idea what doseage you'd be looking at?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

50mg for 7 days every 3 weeks


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

MrM said:


> Am two weeks into cycle / 750 testE 600 MastE with a six week starter of tren ace and winny.
> 
> aim is recomp / cut and tighten up midsection and get back more defined.
> 
> ...


 Clen; personally recommend planning and running for 6 weeks (no point in long term use or trying to 'cycle' it).

Thermolipid; good stuff.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

MrM said:


> Am two weeks into cycle / 750 testE 600 MastE with a six week starter of tren ace and winny.
> 
> aim is recomp / cut and tighten up midsection and get back more defined.
> 
> ...


 Ive used ROHM thermolipid was good stuff. Had to come off after a week tho the bicep pump was unbearable.

Clen i did 2 on 2 off. Found 80mcg was most i could take, anything higher my hands would shake that bad people started to notice.

Best results i had were from ultraburn only down side was feeling like your off your t1ts on coke till it starts to wear off.


----------

